# Micro hoppers



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi all thought I would add on to the excellent idea shrink had about using 58mm lens hoods as dosing devices. I elected to purchase the flexible rubber hood with the sole purpose of trying it out as a cheap micro hopper on a Mazzer. Here is the result

















The rubber fits perfectly over the collar of a Mazzer mini or sj and will also collapse down if space was critical. All in all a great little hopper for less than £4 delivered!


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Wonderful! I'm looking for something similar for my Iberital.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Very creative use of a lens hood.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

bronc said:


> Wonderful! I'm looking for something similar for my Iberital.


Not sure this will work on the mc2 however ( the camera enthusiasts can expand more accurately than me ) the lens hoods come in 1 mm sizes from 52 mm upwards and they come with a little metal ring on the inside, so in theory you should be able to use this rubber design in pretty much any grinder with an entry point of plus 52mm


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks good. Id want one which slot inside the lip of the throat


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Some additional photos showing it fitting inside the throat of an and in caimano and the throught assembly of the Mazzer royal. All in all very versatile and apparently you can get a 100 mm cap for the top!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i like the look of the anfim


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Shame it won't work on my eureka! Might have to revert to the anfim as it does look nice


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

shrink said:


> i like the look of the anfim


I recon you'll take it ; )

FYI an upturned Aeropress funnel also fits inside a Royal throat, holds about 70g


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

if i go anfim mate, i'd want an on demand, with display and doser... and probably a super caimano at that


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Better get he wallet out for that one!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Be lucky to find one 2nd hand

Super Caimano On Demand

with Digital Display and Doser

Specification as above, plus

Anfim doser

PRICE: £910.00 + vat


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Do you do Anfims aswell as Mazzers Coffeechap or is that just personal use?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Actually bought that one for the grind off but having stripped it down and seen the build quality I will be actively hunting these out, they are lovely grinders. I do all kinds of grinders, just mazzer are the big sellers.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

I've heard good things. Might be in touch in a few months time. If I can find a decent job after I graduate I might treat myself to an upgrade from the Vario!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Some additional photos showing it fitting inside the throat of an and in caimano and the throught assembly of the Mazzer royal. All in all very versatile and apparently you can get a 100 mm cap for the top!
> 
> View attachment 2298
> 
> ...


Do you need to go for a smaller diameter for inside the throat or does it just require some manipulation?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Depends which grinder jeebsy


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

SJ. Doing my research just now!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Some lens covers seem to have a metal ring at the bottom but others are all rubber. Does either fit?


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

The micro hopper coffeechap supplied with my grinder is great for clearing retained ground coffee in the chute leading from the burrs to the doser , after grinding I just place the doser lid onto the top of the micro hopper and push downwards sharply , the air pressure created by the collapsing hopper pushes the retained coffee grinds into the doser , works a treat


----------



## aFiercePancake (Dec 8, 2013)

Great idea! I'll have to steal your idea then!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nothing stolen on here just borrowed


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

I'll post a pic later but the mini hopper cc provided with the k30 was still too tall by a gnats ....

so another option is a jam funnel!

my mum makes jam and it fits the k30 - apparently when you pour boiling jam into the jars this is the tool of the pro

happy days

i think it's this one but I will check

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kitchen-Stainless-Funnel-Non-Stick-Coating/dp/B0001IX1MA/ref=tag_dpp_lp_edpp_ttl_in

Fits in with that rubber split ring cc - was that one of your mods to make the mini hopper engage?

are we having a 'look what Santa brought thread' next week?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes the rubber thingies make the hoppers fit, hope you are enjoying it...


----------

